# Female Ordination in Reformed Church of Netherlands (Liberated)



## Jake (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone know if anything has changed recently regarding this denomination and the ordination of women? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reformed_Churches_in_the_Netherlands_(Liberated)

I heard that they recently allowed female ordination into all offices, but I cannot find any other mention of it. They're a member of ICRC together with the FCC, HRCNA, OPC, RCUS, etc.


----------



## TheOldCourse (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, this was changed at their national synod just in the past week.

@Guido's Brother has followed this deliberations somewhat and could probably tell us more about this sad affair. Here's a post from his blog on it:
https://yinkahdinay.wordpress.com/2017/06/17/how-the-mighty-have-fallen/


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks Chris. This was what I was looking for. I was skeptical of whether I was reading about the correct body, as I had only seen another forum posting from a Dutch person whose English was lacking.


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 18, 2017)

Others may be more expert in Dutch churches than I am, but I think there is a difference between the RCN and the RCN Vrijgemaakt (Liberated). The latter is a more conservative offshoot, who separated from the main body in 1944. Keeping all of the Dutch churches straight is almost as complicated as keeping up with the various branches of American Presbyterianism, so someone else may be able to fill in more details.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2017)

iainduguid said:


> Others may be more expert in Dutch churches than I am, but I think there is a difference between the RCN and the RCN Vrijgemaakt (Liberated). The latter is a more conservative offshoot, who separated from the main body in 1944. Keeping all of the Dutch churches straight is almost as complicated as keeping up with the various branches of American Presbyterianism, so someone else may be able to fill in more details.



I'm assuming Mr. Bredenhof is referring to the Liberated church based on his comments about the ICRC, which only includes the Liberated. http://icrconline.com/about-members.html

(By the way, my wife and I have been listening to some of your preaching recently on Sunday afternoons and have appreciated it)


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 18, 2017)

Jake said:


> I'm assuming Mr. Bredenhof is referring to the Liberated church based on his comments about the ICRC, which only includes the Liberated. http://icrconline.com/about-members.html
> 
> (By the way, my wife and I have been listening to some of your preaching recently on Sunday afternoons and have appreciated it)


Sadly it seems that you are correct and it is the Liberated church. The report is here:
http://www.gkv.nl/historisch-moment-ambten-open-vrouwen/
It's in Dutch, but Google translate is pretty clear.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands to which Pastor Duguid refers no longer exists. They were absorbed into a merger some years ago and are now part of the Protestant Church of the Netherlands (PKN). When I'm writing about the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands, I'm referring to the Liberated churches dating back to 1944. And yes, they decided last week at their Synod in Meppel to admit women to all the offices of the church. This is going to have huge implications for their ecumenical relations with the OPC, the RCUS, the Canadian Reformed Churches, and the Free Reformed Churches of Australia (and others).

Reactions: Sad 1


----------

